# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2010



## João Soares (1 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010*

Bom dia. Mas que manhã tão fresca aqui no litoral...um verdadeiro nevoeiro de Agosto neste 1º dia do mês... Nada melhor para travar um pouco o calor e os incêndios dos últimos 15 dias...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 19,9ºC
Pressão: 1015,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 82%
Vento: nulo sem direcção definida ainda...vai variando de NW e NE


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2010 às 21:35)

Boa Noite. Tal como já tinha postado, hoje esteve um dia bem fresco...até ao inicio da tarde a humidade fez-se sentir e o nevoeiro manteve-se presente...Ao contrário de há dias atrás, as noites tropicais não são agora uma realidade...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 18,7ºC
Pressão: 1014,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 74%
Vento: NW a 5km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

Ao contrário de outras noites a direcção do vento prediz uma noite com uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura...prevejo uma mínima na ordem dos 15ºC/16ºC...quem tiver a possibilidade que dê uma olhadela na magnifica lua que sobe aos poucos no céu...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,8ºC
Pressão: 1014,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 78%
Vento: fraco de N/NW


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia. De assinalar o regresso da nortada, que ontem à tarde varreu as nuvens e nevoeiro.

  Por agora, vento fraco de noroeste, mas a prometer intensificar-se e 21,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

Dia agradável de Verão, com a característica nortada no litoral (rajada máxima 28,7km/h) e um inicio da manhã bem fresco...

Máxima: 24,8ºC
Mínima: 15,4ºC

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 24,3ºC
Pressão: 1015,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 59%
Vento: NW fraco/moderado


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde.

Nada a acrescentar ao MarioCabral...

*Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 28,5ºC

Tactual: 28,1ºC
Hr: 31%
Pressão: 1013 mb*


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

Boas noites!

*dados actuais*

temp: 20.9ºc ( minima *15.0 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.9ºc* )

Vento NNW 9Km/h

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Humidade:66 %

Dia de temperatura agradável e céu em geral limpo, alguma nortada moderada durante a tarde.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Agora que o Sol desceu do seu pedestal a nortada desapareceu também. Noite amena, nota-se que não irá ter uma mínima tão baixa como ontem...mas não chegará a tropical...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 20,1ºC
Pressão: 1015,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 69%
Vento: NW praticamente nulo...


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2010 às 08:33)

Bom dia. De registar o regresso do vento leste, de forma fraca a moderada, já fez subir a temperatura para os 24,3º, com HR nos 53%.

  Virá aí outra vaga de calor?.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Ago 2010 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde! Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso sigo com *32.4°C*.

Máxima do dia: 38.8 às 15h59
Mínima do dia: 16.7°C ás 3h58


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2010 às 22:36)

Boas noites!

por aqui um dia de céu limpo, algum  Leste em especial de manhã, subida de temperatura em relação a ontem, voltamos a entrar na casa dos trintas e, nos próximos dias, tudo indica que assim continuará a ser....

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 23.9ºc ( mínima *19.8ºc* ) ( máxima *30.3ºc* )

Vento N: 13 Km/h ( rajada máxima 34 Km/h de ENE às 07:.08 h)

Humidade: 56%

Pressão: 1014.6 hpa


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2010 às 08:21)

Bom dia. Parece que o vento leste se afastou novamente, registo 22,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

Por aqui 33,1ºC


----------



## PauloSR (4 Ago 2010 às 18:11)

Boa tarde. Sigo com *36.5°C * e com muito fumo de incêndio.


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2010 às 13:55)

Nortada moderada, refrescando o ambiente e não dando hipótese de praia.

  Apesar disso, por Rio Tinto registo 30,6º.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2010 às 17:11)

Dia sem muito para contar, mantém-se céu limpo embora na praia dificilmente esteja muito agradável, mesmo aqui a cerca de 2km da praia sente-se a nortada moderada... 

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 26,6
Pressão: 1012,4
Humidade relativa: 48%
Vento: Oeste 10km/h


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2010 às 18:19)

Já no Aviz, registo 24,3º, com HR nos 53%, vento de noroeste, mas sem trazer grande fresco...


----------



## PauloSR (5 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde a todos. Sigo com 	*30.4°C*. 

A máxima do dia foi 37.2°C às 16h14, e a mínima foi de 13.7°C  às 6h44


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos. Sigo com 	*30.4°C*.
> 
> A máxima do dia foi 37.2°C às 16h14, e a mínima foi de 13.7°C  às 6h44



Parece-me um pouco exagerada a máxima...atendendo a que nas proximidade, por exemplo em cabeceiras de basto a temperatura não foi além dos 35ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2010 às 20:06)

Mantém-se tudo na mesma, céu limpo com temperatura amena e um vento agradável para refrescar as casas...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,9ºC
Pressão: 1011,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 52%
Vento: fraco de N/NW, rajadas na ordem dos 7km/h


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2010 às 22:45)

Boas noites!

por aqui mais um dia quente sem ser em demasia, céu em geral limpo e bastante fumo de incêndios ( que se notava particularmente ao pôr do sol )proveniente da zona do Gerês.

temp: 22.7 ºc ( mínima *16.8ºc* ) ( máxima *28.4ºc* )

Vento N 15 Km/h

Humidade: 53 %

Pressão: 1011.7 hpa


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2010 às 13:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me um pouco exagerada a máxima...atendendo a que nas proximidade, por exemplo em cabeceiras de basto a temperatura não foi além dos 35ºC.



Qual é a distância entre ambas as localidades?
De salientar que por vezes basta até o vento rodar por uns minutos de direcção para a temperatura disparar, para não dizer outros tantos factores que explicam diferenças de temperatura entre locais próximos.
Aqui onde moro, por vezes, basta virar a esquina e notar diferenças perceptíveis de temperatura, sobretudo por causa do vento. 
Imagino que uma estação meteorológica ainda deve ser mais sensível a estas variações.
Mas isto são explicações para os casos em que os registos são bem feitos.


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2010 às 15:42)

As altas temperaturas e baixa HR estão a ajudar ao aparecimento de vários incêndios pelo Grande Porto.

  No Avis registo 28,4º e HR nos 34%.


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2010 às 17:46)

Veterano disse:


> As altas temperaturas e baixa HR estão a ajudar ao aparecimento de vários incêndios pelo Grande Porto.
> 
> No Avis registo 28,4º e HR nos 34%.



Bastantes incêndios mesmo, o mais grave que ameaçou habitações, destruiu algumas culturas, e matou animais nomeadamente galinhas foi na Sra da Hora  - Matosinhos.

Pelas 13:30h era este o panorama que tinha desse incêndio, visto de minha casa para Oeste:







*Dados actuais*

temp: 29.4ºc ( mínima *21.3ºc* ) ( máxima *31.9ºc* )

Vento NNW: 16Km/h ( máximo 46 Km/h de E às 09:23h)

Humidade: 37%

Pressão: 1010.5 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 00:22)

Snifa disse:


> Bastantes incêndios mesmo, o mais grave que ameaçou habitações, destruiu algumas culturas, e matou animais nomeadamente galinhas foi na Sra da Hora  - Matosinhos.
> 
> Pelas 13:30h era este o panorama que tinha desse incêndio, visto de minha casa para Oeste:
> 
> ...



Este incêndio distou cerca de 100metros da minha casa, por isso podem imaginar como seria a situação por aqui...um verdadeiro inferno...infelizmente não me encontrava em casa, estava a chegar ao trabalho no IPO mas pela direcção da origem do fumo suspeitei logo de onde seria...e como tal não tenho umas fotos mais explicitas do que esta publicada aqui...
Contudo o local já é reincidente, lembro-me há cerca de 7anos um incêndio aqui também, o local é bastante denso em silvado e mato...junto a uns caulinos...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 00:29)

De resto posso acrescentar que aqui o dia foi bastante quente, a máxima igual à atingida no marquês (31,9ºC), o que não é muito habitual, mas pode ser explicado pelo incêndio aqui bem perto (máxima às 14:07)...tal como as rajadas de vento superiores a 30 km/h...

É curioso o facto de quase todos os dias estar preocupado com a situação dos incendios florestais em mangualde, gouveia e arredores...e hoje tive um bem junto à minha porta...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Ago 2010 às 02:31)

O vento leste, que por estas bandas traz  olfactos  giesteiros,
hoje, o seu cartão de visita   é este cheiro a incêndio circunscrito ou por circunscrever, com fumo  intenso desde o anoitecer.
Com este fedor ,  oh brisa marítima , não querereis vós trazer-nos um pouco de maresia e acabar com este horror?
Pois. Compreendi-te . Não tens condições de cá chegar, não é?
É mesmo para aguentar o cheirete e o calor ( 24.8 º na EMA e 22.1º no SIO) .
Bom…
Boas noites, ainda que não será  certamente  lá muito bom adormecer.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 05:35)

Lá fora está um cheiro ainda intenso a queimado, sobe a lua avermelhada pelo acumular do fumo dos incêndios que marcaram o dia de ontem... mas parece que a alvoroço de ontem já teve um termino mais que aguardado...a temperatura ao contrário do fumo é que não dá tréguas...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,4ºC
Pressão: 1012,3pHa
Humidade relativa: 41%
Vento: moderado de este, já tive rajadas nos 20km/h

Tudo indica que será um dia em tudo idêntico ao de ontem, mas mais quente ainda...


----------



## Fi (7 Ago 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos. Pela Granja, o vento do Leste marca presença e o calor também. Uma noite "tropical", moro a 1km da praia. Junto à mesma, a diferença de temperatura era considerável em relação ao "interior" no final de noite de ontem.

Gostava de perguntar aos membros deste forum se têm uma ideia, um pequeno insight, sobre o estado do tempo em Sever do Vouga no fim de semana de 13 a 15 de Agosto. Estou de férias marcadas e não queria torrar num bungalow de madeira sem ar condicionado, nem ficar fechada dentro do mesmo por causa de chuva  Ecoturismo... Modernices  

Desde já o meu obrigada e um bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2010 às 09:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tudo indica que será um dia em tudo idêntico ao de ontem, mas mais quente ainda...



  Parece que sim, Mário, registo 26,3º, HR nos 34%, vento fraco de rumo variável.

  Praia espectacular, mar calmo, mas com água bastante fresca, a rondar os 14º, segundo o IM. Em contrapartida, o Algarve beneficia de água a 25º, ou seja, 11º mais quente.

  "It´s an injustice, it is"


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2010 às 12:30)

Boas tardes!

dia bem quente este, vento fraco de E e céu limpo com algum fumo à mistura!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 32.7ºc ( mínima *22.7ºc* )

Vento ESE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 22 %

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa

Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias vem alguma   para refrescar o ambiente...:assobio:


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2010 às 13:11)

Sigo com *34.7ºc* um calor insuportável na rua...vento ESE 2 Km/h 

segundo IM,na estação da Serra do Pilar 37.5 ºc às 11 horas UTC... agora a humidade a 100 %... sensor HR avariado com certeza......


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 16:19)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Pela Granja, o vento do Leste marca presença e o calor também. Uma noite "tropical", moro a 1km da praia. Junto à mesma, a diferença de temperatura era considerável em relação ao "interior" no final de noite de ontem.
> 
> Gostava de perguntar aos membros deste forum se têm uma ideia, um pequeno insight, sobre o estado do tempo em Sever do Vouga no fim de semana de 13 a 15 de Agosto. Estou de férias marcadas e não queria torrar num bungalow de madeira sem ar condicionado, nem ficar fechada dentro do mesmo por causa de chuva  Ecoturismo... Modernices
> 
> Desde já o meu obrigada e um bom fim de semana a todos!



Ainda faltam uns bons dia até la...mas pelas previsões a temperatura não estará tão elevada, andará pelos 26ºC a 28ºC, mas poderá haver possibilidade de aguaceiros no domingo, mas ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 17:01)

Por aqui tal como fazia prever a madrugada, o dia está um pouco mais quente que o de ontem, nota-se bastante fumo proveniente pela direcção do incêndio na Trofa...

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 33,3ºC
Pressão: 1013,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 30%
Vento: fraco de oeste


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 18:12)

Esta é a vista que tenho para este (a minha varanda fica a norte), não se consegue ver grande parte do terreno queimado uma vez que sendo uma área residencial os prédios tapam-me a vista...Mas dá para ter uma noção da proximidade...

P.S. - reparem no metro a passar mesmo junto ao local, para quem conhece o metro do Porto é junto à paragem Fonte do Cuco na linha do ISMAI!


----------



## DMartins (7 Ago 2010 às 20:26)

*20:30h*

*34.4º*


----------



## Fi (7 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ainda faltam uns bons dia até la...mas pelas previsões a temperatura não estará tão elevada, andará pelos 26ºC a 28ºC, mas poderá haver possibilidade de aguaceiros no domingo, mas ainda falta algum tempo...



Obrigada, Mário. Vou levar isso em consideração.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 21:32)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Obrigada, Mário. Vou levar isso em consideração.



Vai passando por cá que daqui a 3 ou 4 dias já podemos fazer uma previsão mais aproximada da realidade...


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2010 às 09:44)

Bom dia. Manhã um pouco mais amena e húmida, devido à brisa de sudoeste, ou sejam, 24,3º e HR nos 61%.

   Enquanto o nevoeiro ou as nuvens não chegarem, que óptimo dia de praia!


----------



## Fi (8 Ago 2010 às 11:26)

Bom dia. A noite foi mais fresca, mais agradável sem aquela "sensação de forno" do dia anterior.
A brisa de sudoeste marca presença por aqui também. Embora o sol brilhe, o céu está muito "pesado", muito branco. Não sei aonde começam as nuvens baixas e terminam os despojos dos incêndios. Cheira sempre a queimado de manhã.

Será que teremos uns aguaceiros e alguma trovoada?  Quando era pequenita, os meus avós chamavam a estes dias "tempo de trovoada". Pelo que vi dos modelos, não estou à espera de nada fora do normal, talvez algumas pingas e um trovão ao longe. Dei um pulo ao forum do Litoral Centro, em alguns locais estão à gaulesa, com o céu a cair-lhes em cima da cabeça.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Ago 2010 às 17:53)

Por aqui um dia esquisito...a temperatura não tão elevada, apenas 27,8ºC, ainda se mantém a esperança de qualquer coisa interessante...para já nem uma pinga...

Este é o panorama por agora...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

Ouvem-se os primeiros barulhos da trovoada


----------



## carlosf (8 Ago 2010 às 18:06)

Aqui em Penafiel acabarm agora uns bons 10 minutinhos de chuva. 
Foi pouco, mas ja deu para refrescar um bocadinho.

Também ja ouvi trovões.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 18:11)

Aqui por estes lados choveu um bocadinho, praí 5 minutos mas já parou. Ouvia-se uns trovõezitos ao longe, no entanto...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Vou agora trabalhar (fazer noite), na esperança de conseguir ver alguma coisa que seja...mas não estou muito crente, pode ser que com a diminuição da temperatura algo se passe...


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2010 às 18:44)

Pelo Aviz tudo sossegado, sem trovoada nem chuva, algum sol, vento fraco de sudoeste, 25,3º e HR nos 53%.


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

Hoje fui até a praia de matosinhos , e nao é que cairam umas pingas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Ago 2010 às 20:09)

Há uma célula em aproximação a esta região do país, a questão agora é se se aguenta! Rebentarão mais? No modelo usado pela meteocat na TV3 eles colocavam as maiores chances de precipitação durante esta noite/madrugada! A ver vamos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 20:29)

Não me parece que vá ocorrer alguma coisa por aqui...


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

A animação da tarde:






Descargas:


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

Boas Noites!

De regresso a Canidelo.
Caem umas miseras pingas, de momento. Veremos o que nós trará esta noite.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2010 às 22:35)

Boas noites, 

por aqui também já pingou, umas pingas bastante grossas até, contudo foram de curta duração, não acumulando nada...segue o tempo abafado que caracterizou o dia ,embora com descida de temperatura em relação a ontem...
a partir da tarde a nebulosidade aumentou bastante, reforçando a sensação de tempo abafado...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 24.8 ºc ( mínima *21.9ºc *) ( máxima *28.8ºc* )

Vento ESE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 59 %


----------



## Fi (9 Ago 2010 às 01:54)

É oficial, já pinga... 

E enquanto, pensava no que escrever (uma vez que não tenho formação na área da meteorologia) parou de pingar.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2010 às 01:56)

Maria Guedes disse:


> É oficial, já pinga...
> 
> E enquanto, pensava no que escrever (uma vez que não tenho formação na área da meteorologia) parou de pingar.



É a mesma miséria do que se passou cá em baixo, uns pingos para sujar os carros.


----------



## Fi (9 Ago 2010 às 02:06)

Lousano disse:


> É a mesma miséria do que se passou cá em baixo, uns pingos para sujar os carros.



Exactamente. Só percebi que chovia por causa do barulho das gotas numa árvore que tenho aqui. O vento é nulo, cheira a terra molhada. Não está aquele calor abafado pelo menos.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 02:16)

Mas agora há uma região onde talvez já não sejam apenas umas gotas, a avaliar por esta imagem de há 30m atrás


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Ago 2010 às 02:31)

Por aqui chove fraco nos últimos 15 minutos. 0,2 de acumulação.
Eina tanto...que fartura! 
Ainda assim, é melhor este cheiro a terra molhada que está agora no ar 
do que o fedor a terra queimada que pairou nos últimos 2 dias.
Incomparavelmente melhor.
Agora que a chuva está mesmo fraquinha , temo que estes 0,2 mm sejam 
o saldo final  deste episódio de alguma instabilidade.
É pouco...muito pouco ...
É que já espreita  mais uma semana  de tempo seco...


----------



## Veterano (9 Ago 2010 às 08:55)

Pelo Aviz terão caído umas míseras gotas, que só deram para sujar ainda mais os carros.

  Céu encoberto, ambiente abafado, com 22,7º.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2010 às 14:24)

Boas tardes, 

apenas umas insignificantes gotas que logo secaram cairam de madrugada, não houve acumulação...

segue o tempo quente e abafado , mais calor que ontem, *31.8 ºc* neste momento ( mínima *19.2ºc *)

Vento: SSE: 7 Km/h

Humidade: 39%

Pressão:1014.8 hpa.

Nota-se muita poeira na atmosfera a grandes altitudes...


----------



## Veterano (9 Ago 2010 às 16:55)

Pois o calor continua, registo no Aviz 30,3º e HR nos 38%, o céu apresenta-se encoberto por uma bruma, mistura de fumo, nuvens e poeira, que deixa passar um sol doentio.

  O ambiente abafado torna-se desagradável.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Ago 2010 às 18:26)

Tenho a registar que na noite de ontem por voltas das 2h, ocorreu um aguaceiro ainda considerável na zona do Hospital de São João,precedido de algum zunzum de trovoada ao longe! Caía mesmo "certinha"...e durou cerca de 15min. No entanto como de seguida se levantou algum vento seco, rapidamente evaporou toda a humidade...

Aqui na Senhora da Hora também choveu...mas como no local onde tenho o pluviómetro não é completamente descoberto se a chuva "estiver" de sul, acabei por não ter acumulação nenhuma...é que a sul tenho demasiada radiação solar a inflacionar as temperaturas, a norte o problema é o pluviómetro...

Hoje esteve um dia mais quente que o previsto, nuvens altas e bastante poeira a níveis de altitude elevados...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 30,9ºC
Pressão: 1014,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 31%
Vento: essencialmente fraco de N/NW, embora algo desorganizado


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Ago 2010 às 19:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tenho a registar que na noite de ontem por voltas das 2h, ocorreu um aguaceiro ainda considerável na zona do Hospital de São João,precedido de algum zunzum de trovoada ao longe! Caía mesmo "certinha"...e durou cerca de 15min. No entanto como de seguida se levantou algum vento seco, rapidamente evaporou toda a humidade...
> 
> Aqui na Senhora da Hora também choveu...*mas como no local onde tenho o pluviómetro não é completamente descoberto se a chuva "estiver" de sul, acabei por não ter acumulação nenhuma...é que a sul tenho demasiada radiação solar a inflacionar as temperaturas, a norte o problema é o pluviómetro...*
> 
> ...



Como eu compreendo essa situação, quase a papel químico da minha...


----------



## Fi (9 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

Ainda um tempo abafado. Este dia foi uma surpresa, esperava-o mais fresco. É doentio. E já perdi a conta aos dias consecutivos a acordar com cheiro a fumo. 
Amanhã, já refresca ou continua este tempo que parece tropical?


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Ainda um tempo abafado. Este dia foi uma surpresa, esperava-o mais fresco. É doentio. E já perdi a conta aos dias consecutivos a acordar com cheiro a fumo.
> Amanhã, já refresca ou continua este tempo que parece tropical?




Podes contar com uma diminuição da temperatura nestes próximos dias...esta noite já não será tropical em principio...as mínimas estarão a rondar os 17ºC pelos meus cálculos...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 00:34)

Neste momento estão ainda 24,9ºC, e o vento de NW praticamente nulo! Alguém acredita que a temperatura poderá descer tanto esta noite como o previsto? É que ou o vento começa a fazer-se sentir ou então nada feito...


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2010 às 00:48)

Também estava à espera que a temperatura já tivesse descido, Mário.
Vento nulo, nada mexe no jardim, está tudo parado. Nenhuma carta mostrava o semelhante para hoje.
Detesto surpresas destas.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 01:04)

Mas o que a previsão do vento nos diz é que esta será mesmo uma noite muito calma, não sei como irá a temperatura então...


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2010 às 01:10)

Bem, nessa tabela o vento quase não existe e predomina do Leste. Por isso, não sei quando é que a temperatura irá descer. 

Pergunto-me até que ponto é isto fiável, foi actualizado há pouco... 

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/hourly.aspx


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 01:26)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Bem, nessa tabela o vento quase não existe e predomina do Leste. Por isso, não sei quando é que a temperatura irá descer.
> 
> Pergunto-me até que ponto é isto fiável, foi actualizado há pouco...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/hourly.aspx



Este é um cenário completamente impossível, não tem nexo algum...


----------



## Fi (10 Ago 2010 às 01:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> Este é um cenário completamente impossível, não tem nexo algum...



Exactamente... Enfim... Vou dar um giro até ao mar enquanto o ar condicionado refresca o quarto. Parece que a noite vai ser mesmo quente. E esperar que a manhã traga algum vento


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 02:33)

Algo estranho se passa, nenhum modelo previa esta noite tropical...diria até que provavelmente será uma das noites mais quentes do ano...
Todos os modelos previam para esta hora uma temperatura a rondar os 19ºC e temos uma diferença de 6ºC
E é que para espanto maior na última hora a temperatura ainda subiu umas décimas...
Erros na previsão sim...mas tão alargados?


O céu está praticamente limpo, vislumbram-se algumas nuvens altas, e o vento é nulo praticamente...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 25,1ºC
Pressão: 1014,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 46%
Vento: este praticamente nulo


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Ago 2010 às 03:41)

E  ainda 22º  . Atmosfera parada.
...quero lá saber se houve engano na previsão.
É tão bom chegar  a casa exausto numa  noite de Verão...
( são tão poucas por aqui)...
Oh diabo ...
agora quero dormir...Está tudo aberto:
janelas , portadas, tudo. e cá dentro 27º e volta o cheiro a queimado.
Vou à varanda. Permaneço nela. "pelado".no quarto não se aguenta.
Por ora, já dispensava este bónus desta noite de ananases que por estas bandas não estaria no programa.
Mas se  não houvesse surpresas , poucos estaríamos  aqui... 
E muito "pior" que este , estarão todos os outros tópicos por regiões , deste forum, a esta hora...Faz calor, é Verão de lés-a-lés...
Aqui, a canícula , vai-se ausentar mas pede desculpa pela interrupção: 
seguirá dentro de momentos...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 07:00)

Bom dia! Durante a madrugada fui acompanhando a diminuição da temperatura, que começou a cair mais acentuadamente desde as 4h30. O dia nasce com céu limpo, sente-se o cheiro a queimado ainda...alias porque voltaram a incendiar agora o mesmo local que ardeu no 6ª feira...
A mínima ficou-se pelos 22,9ºC...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 57%
Vento: quase nulo de NW


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2010 às 07:31)

Estive durante a noite a resolver o problema com o pluviómetro, e pelo que me parece esta completamente resolvido...é o que dá morar em apartamentos!
Ficam algumas imagens ilustrativas ao começo do dia...


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz registo 26,1º e HR nos 53%, sinal que a apregoada descida de temperatura não parece ser para hoje.

 Continua o ambiente abafado e um sol filtrado por um céu esbranquiçado.

 Vou sair para Lisboa e se chegar a horas decentes ainda darei um mergulho na praia de Matosinhos.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2010 às 22:09)

Boas noites!

mais um dia quente com máxima de *31.1ºc* ( ligeiramente menos que ontem onde a máxima foi *33.1ºc*)

*Dados actuais*

temp:23.0º ( mínima *22.6ºc* )

Vento N:12Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 45 %


----------



## Fi (11 Ago 2010 às 00:28)

A temperatura já desceu bastante. Se ontem, com a porta aberta, ainda se sentia o calor, hoje dez minutos com tudo aberto foi o suficiente para refrescar a casa toda. 

Espero que todos durmam melhor.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2010 às 01:46)

Hoje mesmo assim foi um dia quente, aqui a máxima atingiu os 31,1ºC (tal como no marquês) mas depois a partir o meio da tarde a temperatura começou a decair bastante...
Durante a tarde estive pelos lados de Guimarães, avistam-se algumas áreas já queimas e estava bastante fumo presumivelmente de algum incêndio para os lados de Fafe, já que a origem do fumo era atrás da Penha...ou talvez o mais distante nas Terras de Bouro...

Actualmente a temperatura já vai nos 19,4ºC e a humidade disparou até aos 67%...sigo como preocupação o incêndio em Mangualde e o de Gouveia...que o vento ajude a que o fogo não chegue e estrague o que se fez este verão todo...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2010 às 06:12)

Esta noite sim, abriu-se a porta do frigorífico do São Pedro durante a noite e tivemos umas temperaturas bem agradáveis...A esta hora registo muito provavelmente aquela que será a mínima diária...uns agradáveis 17,6ºC se não descer ainda mais umas décimas!

Que a tempo ajude no combate dos incêndios, e se o São Pedro hoje abriu o frigorífico pode ser que na próxima semana abra o congelador e com este calor todo a derreter o gelo que pingue qualquer coisa aqui para baixo...

EDIT (6:51h): mínima chegou aos 17,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2010 às 08:05)

Verão ou inverno? Aeródromo de Vila Nova de Cerveira - 9.7ºC!


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2010 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, com 20,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2010 às 14:22)

Pelo _Ártico_ estão *21.7ºC*

Com mínima de *17.5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2010 às 18:41)

Mas que temperatura tão agradável hoje...imaginem como está lá fora!Céu limpo e particularmente fresco lá fora...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 19,9ºC
Pressão: 1018,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 74%
Vento: N/NW fraco


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2010 às 18:43)

Um dia, no futuro , vamos poder exportar este nosso actual fresquinho (19,8º)
para o resto do País quando , como hoje, estiver  todo a "assar".
E nebulosidade, também querem?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pois , por aqui, as praias estão todos "tapadinhas" por estratos baixos
e varridas com um ventinho fresquinho, fresquinho, fresquinho.
A temperatura da água do mar é de 15,5º .
Aqui em P.Rubras a nebulosidade ameaça avançar a qualquer hora (já se vê a Oeste, pois então).
Acabou-se o desconforto das casas quentes.O sono vai voltar a ser tranquilo.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2010 às 20:44)

Com o cair da tarde, tal como já aqui já tinha sido dito, previa-se a entrada de algum nevoeiro pela costa a dentro...e foi precisamente isso que aconteceu...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,1ºC
Pressão: 1018,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 85%
Vento: NW a 10km/h

Ficam aqui algumas imagens... A 1ª a oeste e a 2ª a este...


----------



## ruka (11 Ago 2010 às 20:45)

bom fim de tarde a todos...

que fresquinho lá fora... 17ºC

bom para arrefecer as casas, a partir de 6ªfeira nova subida da temperatura, pelo menos até á próxima 3ª.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Boas noites!

Finalmente a frescura voltou! A máxima foi de *28.0ºc*, a partir do fim da tarde caiu a pique e entrou nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiro..

*Dados actuais
*
temp:17.3ºc ( mínima *17.0ºc* às 21:53h)

Vento NW 13Km/h

Humidade:90%

Pressão:1019.2 hpa


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Ago 2010 às 04:50)

Por aqui, respira-se de alívio.
Uns fresquíssimos 18º, polvilhados agora com nevoeiro, farão inveja a muito sufoco que ainda é sentido em muitas regiões , em todos os outros tópicos 
do nosso fórum.
Nos próximos tempos alguma nortada completará este quadro de tréguas.
Mais Verão a caminho depois?


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2010 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Manhã calma e fresca (19,3º), com vento fraco, um alívio para quem ainda trabalha.

  O nevoeiro para já não se faz sentir.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Boas noites, 

por aqui nova descida da temperatura máxima e o regresso da nortada em especial durante a tarde!

*dados actuais*

temp:21.0 ºc ( mínima *16.8ºc* ) ( máxima *25.1ºc* )

Vento: NNW 17Km/h ( rajada máxima 46 Km/h de NW às 16:13h)

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 64 %


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2010 às 04:28)

Um dia em tudo parecido com o de ontem, temperatura bastante mais agradável e de assinalar a subida da humidade relativa
A madrugada está bastante calma, o vento por agora é fraco de NW...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,9ºC
Pressão: 1015,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 69%
Vento: fraco de NW, 3km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2010 às 09:45)

Início do dia com céu limpo, termómetro a marcar 17,4ºC que em principio será a mínima diária...
Primeiros raios de sol e a temperatura disparou até perto dos 22ºC logo às 8h15min...após isso foi subindo gradualmente e com vento moderado de este...contudo como lá para o interior não está grande torreira não irá aquecer muito, até porque quando o interior começar a aquecer o vento rodará para oeste e aí a nortada chega até nós...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,5ºC
Pressão: 1016,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 51%
Vento: moderado de este, rajadas na ordem dos 15km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2010 às 22:34)

A noite hoje começa mais quente que a de ontem...e no céu sente-se, embora timidamente, o fumo de vários incêndios que estiveram/estão a lavrar ainda no norte do país...
As noticias não são muito animadores e, a ineficácia e a desorientação de quem comanda o combate dos fogos que devastam o país dão a ideia de uma total desorganização e completa incompetência de travar o que se mantém no terreno...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,4ºC
Pressão: 1013,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 54%
Vento: fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Ago 2010 às 03:13)

Terá ido tudo de férias...???não estive cá no dia de hoje, mas ao que parece foi bem quentinho, máxima de 27,2ºC...nada de transcendente...
Agora que cheguei ao Porto já noto o sabor de uma noite fresca...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,8ºC
Pressão: 1014,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 73%
Vento: nulo de NW


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2010 às 16:41)

Boas tardes!

Céu nublado pelo fumo dos incêndios 
Vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: 26.6ºC

--
Ontem, a lua estava vermelha! Um cenário bonito a vê-la se pôr no mar!


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2010 às 23:45)

Boas noites!

por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, muito nublado a partir da tarde por fumo de incêndios... 

Dados actuais:

temp:23.4ºc ( mínima *15.9ºc* ) ( máxima *28.9ºc* )

Vento NE 7Km/h

Pressão 1015.8

Humidade: 56%


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Ago 2010 às 11:48)

Começo de dia com céu parcialmente nublado, especialmente a norte com uma coluna negra de fumo, provavelmente originário da zona do Gerês...
Hoje à tarde vou até a Guimarães...levo a maquina no bolso, vejamos se algo surpreende...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 25,4ºC
Pressão: 1018,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 59%
Vento: fraco de oeste


----------



## Costa (17 Ago 2010 às 14:34)

Essa coluna de fumo negra é a fábrica de pneus em Famalicão que está arder desde ontem.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Ago 2010 às 20:31)

Costa disse:


> Essa coluna de fumo negra é a fábrica de pneus em Famalicão que está arder desde ontem.



A coluna de Famalicão estava bem visível ontem...fica para NE de minha casa...
Enquanto vinha de Guimarães mesmo agora o incêndio de Ronfe/Pevidém ainda estava activo e próximo de algumas habitações...embora mais fraco que ao inicio da tarde...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Ago 2010 às 21:36)

E o dia despediu-se hoje bem fresco ( 17,5º) em céu listado , com os altocumulus às riscas de cores e texturas.







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Olhando o satélite , são perceptíveis  essas mesmas riscas de nuvens 
aqui no litoral norte :






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Ago 2010 às 03:30)

E afinal,  o céu alinhado de nordeste para sudoeste ,
não se ficou por aqui.
Quase todo o Continente  tem agora ,o céu assim alinhavado :






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Precipitações ? Não havendo  surpresas  nas próximas horas ,confinadas ao extremo sul, continuarão adiadas para as calendas...
Por aqui, já nevoeiro cerrado, agora mais desanuviado e compasso de espera para mais Verão...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Ago 2010 às 09:28)

Bom dia. O dia começou quase da mesma forma como terminou ontem,bastante fresco, embora o altucumlus às riscas não seja tão acentuado como ontem, mas mais disperso por todo o céu...

Possibilidade de precipitação?não me parece mesmo nada...veremos à tarde...




*
Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 20,8ºC
Pressão: 1016,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 77%
Vento: fraco de este


----------



## Marzena R (18 Ago 2010 às 10:28)

Segun Las Widget de MeteoBase, convección ya rabiando Hoy está en La Tarde, Pero Mañana sueros Mucho Más Fuerte, al Este CAPE 2000 J / kg, CIN &lt;-40 J / kg, DLS 10-15 m / s. Debido una la poca Circulación de aire Posibles hijo debido a la lluvia inundación prolongada Mañana. ¡El tuyo! Lo siento por los errores, pero no sé bien el español, porque yo vengo de Polonia


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2010 às 11:19)

Bom Dia!

O nevoeiro foi o rei da noite!
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2010 às 12:54)

Marzena R disse:


> Segun Las Widget de MeteoBase, convección ya rabiando Hoy está en La Tarde, Pero Mañana sueros Mucho Más Fuerte, al Este CAPE 2000 J / kg, CIN &lt;-40 J / kg, DLS 10-15 m / s. Debido una la poca Circulación de aire Posibles hijo debido a la lluvia inundación prolongada Mañana. ¡El tuyo! Lo siento por los errores, pero no sé bien el español, porque yo vengo de Polonia



It might be better if you write in english


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2010 às 14:34)

Que grande salgalhada de nuvens - altas, médias e baixas.
Para juntar a festa das nuvens altas e médias, eis que chega também o nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

Boas noites!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 16.6ºc ( mínima *15.2ºc* ) ( máxima *23.2ºc* )

Vento NW: 11 Km/h

Pressão:1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Dia de céu a alternar entre muito e pouco nublado.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e *15.7ºC*


----------



## Zerrui (19 Ago 2010 às 08:11)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Olá João Soares:
> 
> ...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2010 às 10:59)

Bom Dia!

Mínima de *14.5ºC* 
Sabe tão bem um pouco de frescura à noite.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Ago 2010 às 11:20)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Mínima de *14.5ºC*
> Sabe tão bem um pouco de frescura à noite.



Bom dia!
Aqui durante a noite não tive uma temperatura tão baixa assim...mesmo assim cheguei aos *15,6ºC*, o que para esta época já é consideravelmente bom...
Céu limpo numa manhã fresca(que também se prevê dia) de Verão...

*Dados actuais *

Temperatura: 22,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 70%
Vento: vento nulo sem direcção constante...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2010 às 20:41)

Boa Noite!

Máxima de 22.0ºC.

Actualmente, vento fraco e *17.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2010 às 23:46)

Está a morrinhar! 
*17.4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2010 às 03:03)

com este tempo de pasmaceira so vim aqui dizer o seguinte..

é de louvar os *5ºc* registados a noite passada em lamas de mouro e hoje a esta hora ja vai com 6 ºc


uma boa noite

p.s venha rapido a neve ja estou c saudades!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia! Afinal as previsões de algum aquecimento nestes dias por estas bandas saíram furadas...voltaram a recuar com as temperaturas, afinal a brisa marítimas aqui ainda tem um grande peso...e nestes últimos dias tem-se sentido bastante isso...
Mínima bastante baixa, *15,6ºC*...ao contrário da humidade relativa que chegou aos 92%...
Alguém consegui registar algum milímetro que seja?eu cá fiquei-me pelos 0mm!

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,6ºC
Pressão: 1020,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: nulo variável


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 18:47)

Boa tarde!

Manhã nevoeirenta, mas uma tarde cheia de sol!
Máxima de 22.5ºC

O Vento é fraco e estão *20.7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Ago 2010 às 19:23)

Max: 28,3ºC

minima não registei.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Boa Noite!

Noite de céu limpo. E vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *16.2ºC*

Às 22h o nevoeiro apareceu, mas nem meia hora ficou recolheu para o mar onde persiste até ao momento.


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 23:45)

João Soares disse:


> Às 22h o nevoeiro apareceu, mas nem meia hora ficou recolheu para o mar onde persiste até ao momento.



Tanta timidez! 
Voltou outra vez, ai o magano, anda a brincar com a gente.
Temp. Actual: *16.3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2010 às 03:23)

Mais uma vez o nevoeiro regressou à base. 
Temp. Actual: *15.5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Ago 2010 às 03:24)

João Soares disse:


> Tanta timidez! ... anda a brincar com a gente.



Conterrâneo João Soares : eu diria que,  em vez de tanta timidez, que ousadia.
Todo o dia , mesmo à tarde ,com  trinta e tal graus a poucos Kms daqui para o interior, uns 20º na faixa litoral ,sem sol,  coberto por estratos baixos a correrem de noroeste para sudeste.
Esta é a história de muitos dias aqui, no litoral norte, no Agosto Português...
Com a água do Mar a 15º, como atrair turistas para as nossas belezas  naturais?
Convenhamos que não será lá um bom cartão de visita...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Ago 2010 às 03:41)

POr aqui não apanhei nevoeiro, mas moro mais no "interior".  Mas tive dir a Vila do Conde hoje à noite e apanhei nevoeiro na A28.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2010 às 11:00)

Bons dias, 

*dados actuais*

temp:24.4 ºc ( mínima *16.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 12Km/h

Humidade: 66 %

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Céu limpo, bastante bruma a Oeste.


Segundo o IM poderemos ter alguma chuva já para segunda- feira:


Previsão para 2ª Feira, 23 de Agosto de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado
no interior Centro até ao final da manhã e na região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral*,
estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela onde será fraca.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas nas terras
altas do Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida de temperatura em especial nas regiões do interior.

Actualizado a 21 de Agosto de 2010 às 6:9 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Pelos menos que sirva para assentar o pó, e para não  acabar o mês de Agosto  a 0 mm...:assobio:


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2010 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde!

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Temp. Minima: 15.1ºC




Snifa disse:


> Pelos menos que sirva para assentar o pó, e para não  acabar o mês de Agosto  a 0 mm...:assobio:



Exactamente! E ela já era precisa.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2010 às 16:59)

Boa tarde! Mais um dia em tudo parecido aos anteriores, contudo parece-me que a radiação UV hoje está mais forte...onde o sol toca até queima!

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,3ºC
Pressão: 1019,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 69%
Vento: moderado de NW/W, rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

Contem com nevoeiro para logo aqui na costa...

*Probabilidade 30% :
Temporariamente
de 22 às 01 UTC a 22 às 09 UTC
Visibilidade 0400 m
Nuvens fragmentadas a uma altura inferior a 30 m
nevoeiro*

é aquilo que o nosso querido aeroporto prevê...


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2010 às 01:48)

Boa Noite!

Nevoeiro cerrado que já se mantêm algum tempo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Por fim Radar!


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2010 às 21:02)

Boas Noites!

Dia de muita nebulosidade e temperatura amena.
Actualmente, vai morrinhando!


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2010 às 00:12)

Já está tudo molhado! 
Abençoado chuvisco que tem caido! Agora já não vai caindo, parou há pouco tempo.


----------



## DMartins (23 Ago 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia.
Chuva "molha-tolos" e *18.9º*
Boa semana para todos.


----------



## Veterano (23 Ago 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia. De regresso ao meu posto de observação, constato céu encoberto, alguma morrinha e 20,8º.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Ago 2010 às 12:32)

Esta a chover há coisa de 2 horas por estes lados. Uma morrinha "grossa"...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Ago 2010 às 12:48)

Bom dia!Por aqui céu encoberto e manutenção da chuva miúda que mais não faz que o nevoeiro...o chão está molhado mas não consegui acumular mesmo nada...que miséria...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 19,9ºC
Pressão: 1014,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 88%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## Veterano (23 Ago 2010 às 12:50)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Esta a chover há coisa de 2 horas por estes lados. Uma morrinha "grossa"...



  Por Rio Tinto acontece o mesmo, parece ser geral no litoral norte.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Ago 2010 às 13:45)

Na Povoa do Varzim, chove torrencialmente (palavras de um familiar)


----------



## Fi (23 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

Chove sem interrupção há já mais de 2 horas, gotas grossas com algumas rajadas de vento à mistura. Parece um dia de Outono "à antiga".


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 17:22)

Como vai a situação pelo litoral norte? Tenho um colega que vai a caminho do Porto e tem interesse em saber a situação meteorológica!..


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2010 às 17:51)

E chove chove! As vezes fracas outras vezes moderadamente. Às vezes é só morrinha ou chuvisco.
O nevoeiro também marca presença nesta festa húmida 

Precipitação acumulada: *2 mm* (os primeiros mm's do mês)


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 18:30)

Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2010 às 20:40)

Boas noites!

dia de chuva persistente , muita morrinha e nevoeiro!

*Dados actuais*

Temp 17.3ºc ( mínima *17.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.3ºc* )

Vento: SW: 15 Km/h ( máximo 42 Km/ de SSW às 15:57h)

Pressão: 1014.6 hpa

Humidade: 99 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h até ao momento: *3.6 mm
*

Está um nevoeiro muito cerrado com morrinha , não tenho mais que 30/40 metros de visibilidade...


----------



## stormiday (23 Ago 2010 às 21:53)

Boa noite.
Temperatura actual de 18.9ºC e 1015.2 mbar.
HR 96% e 3.6mm acumulados.


----------



## Z13 (23 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

E por esses lados pessoal, ainda chove??


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

Agora acalmou...não corre vento nenhum e nem sequer chuvisco temos...!
Acham possível eu não ter acumulado nada? é claro que a precipitação aqui não foi nada de especial...muita morrinha misturada com o vento...mas nada?!
Ainda agora a testei e está a funcionar...


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2010 às 23:48)

Z13 disse:


> E por esses lados pessoal, ainda chove??



Tudo calmo!
O nevoeiro dissipou, a chuva não caí e o vento parou!
Reina a humidade alta e o céu nublado.


----------



## Z13 (23 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

João Soares disse:


> Tudo calmo!



Obrigado!

Por aqui ainda não tivemos sorte....


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

Z13 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Por aqui ainda não tivemos sorte....



Este ano, referente ao ano passado, não vou tanta instabilidade por esses lados, certo?

Hoje, foi um cheirinho de como será o Inverno 
Se não fosse a temperatura a rondar os 19ºC o dia todo, diria que já estavamos nessa bela estação do ano.
Aliás, hoje até foi bom uma camisolinha


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

Ora muito boa noite e boas férias para os veraneantes...
Desaparecido deste cantinho mas sempre a dar uma olhada por cá. O cansaço que umas férias daqui por dias poderão diminuir mas que nesta fase provoca mossa no corpo e na mente.

Ontem, 23 de Agosto, finalmente um dia para desanuviar um pouco; o nevoeiro constante e a chuva fraca aliados à falta de sol até foram bons para mim...claro que é o oposto para quem está de férias aqui pelo litoral norte, mas esta é a normalidade que todos sabemos existir (mas que custa admitir em pleno mês de Agosto). O vento soprou entre o fraco e o moderado.

Posto isto, seguem os meus dados de ontem (23 de Agosto):

*Tmín: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC
Precipitação: 5,4 mm (muito bom...esperava menos!)

Tactual: 17,8ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Vento calmo*


----------



## Veterano (24 Ago 2010 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, vento fraco, mas um ambiente menos húmido.

   Registo 20,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Ago 2010 às 13:01)

Boa tarde! Neste momento céu praticamente limpo, nota-se uma ligeira subida da temperatura e uma descida da humidade relativa a acompanhar a mesma...Não estivéssemos em Agosto e diria que era Primavera...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,4ºC
Pressão: 1019,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: fraco de este neste momento

Infelizmente vou ter de esperar pelas próximas chuvas mais consistentes para me aperceber até que ponto o meu pluviómetro está operacional...ou se será que ele não consegue contabilizar precipitação tão miudinha como a de ontem...


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia! Nada melhor que depois de fazer noite dar uma passada por aqui...
Dia um pouco mais quente que o de ontem para já...o mais interessante é a nebulosidade que se avista de NW a Oeste desde as primeiras horas do dia...serão as mesmas que estarão na possibilidade de precipitação na 5a feira...,imagens ilustradas no Sat24!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2010 às 11:27)

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 24,8ºC
Pressão: 1018,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 67%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2010 às 11:53)

Dia muito agradável, praticamente sem nuvens, vento fraco a proporcionar uma boa manhã de praia.


----------



## Fi (25 Ago 2010 às 13:35)

Parece estar a modelar-se bastante calor para este fim de semana e início da próxima semana. Há quem o balize mesmo entre os dias 25 e 30 de Agosto.
Aqui no litoral norte, vamos escapar de copo na mão, como quem evita um parente chato num casamento, ou lá teremos que o cumprimentar? Quando falo em calor, falo em temperaturas acima dos 30º durante o dia e em redor dos 20º durante a noite, com uma sensação térmica desconfortável.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2010 às 20:30)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais*

temp: 21.1 ºc ( mínima *14.7ºc *) ( máxima *26.5 ºc* )

Vento: WNW 13 Km/h

Humidade: 80%

Pressão:1014.7 hpa

Dia de céu em geral limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite!Já caiu a noite, o céu ainda se mostra limpo e está uma temperatura agradável, se bem que superior aos últimos dias...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 20,5ºC
Pressão: 1016,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 82%
Vento: WNW nulo praticamente...


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2010 às 01:50)

Boas Noites!!

Hoje, esteve um dia agradável, o dia mais quente da semana até ao momento.

Como, hoje, está um dia de céu limpo e de pasmaceira meteorológica, fechei a persiana por causa dos mosquistos e melgas e deixei frinchas nas janelas para refrescar o quarto.
Até que um cheiro a maresia me invade o quarto. E o que vejo, um espesso e denso nevoeiro a chegar cá em cima 

Bem-vindo sejas, refrescante e húmido fenómeno.

PS: Tenho observado que a estação Meteorológica da Serra do Pilar, teve uma mudança no seu anemómetro. Digo isto porque tinha sempre a direcção do vento oposta a de Pedras Rubras e agora está óptimo, assim como o higrómetro. O problema mesmo e o barómetro, que ainda não está acertado.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Ago 2010 às 02:42)

João Soares disse:


> ... E o que vejo?, um espesso e denso nevoeiro a chegar cá em cima ...



Hoje terá sido daqueles dias no litoral norte,com máximas apenas de 25º
que mais pareceram perto dos trintas.A ausência do vento faz toda a diferença..
E ao longo do dia,  ténue fora  a fronteira entre um belo dia à beira-mar que foi e um dia que podia ter sido,  estragado pela nebulosidade/precipitação  bem próxima...
Amanhã ( hoje) , talvez a ténue fronteira encontrar-se-á mais a sul e 
um dia que podia ter sido , pode não ser...
Uma coisa é garantida. Nortadas estão suspensas .
Se houver períodos sem nebulosidade o Oceano sempre tão agreste por 
estes lados , estará convidativo.
E o que aí vem de praia , senhores: quer no ar, quer na temperatura da água...
Claro que falta chuva...mas lá virá ...lá virá.

Agora, nevoeiro cerradíssimo . Visibilidade mínima .Calmaria total. 18º .
Ténue é a fronteira entre litorais e interiores...e litoral norte e litoral centro...


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2010 às 09:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Agora, nevoeiro cerradíssimo . Visibilidade mínima .Calmaria total. 18º .
> Ténue é a fronteira entre litorais e interiores...e litoral norte e litoral centro...



 Pela manhã fora continua o nevoeiro, acompanhado de morrinha e vento fraco.

 Registo 19,4º e HR perto dos 100%.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 13:35)

Boa tarde! Por aqui o inicio da manhã com algum nevoeiro e morrinha misturada e entretanto a nebulosidade foi desaparecendo, no entanto mantém-se algumas nuvens ainda sugestivas para esta madrugada...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,8ºC
Pressão: 1016,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 72%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

Vou seguindo com alguma atenção o desenrolar do dia de hoje...estou à espera de alguma coisa para logo...e como a precipitação vai entrar a NW da Península Ibérica, tenho estado atento ao que se passa actualmente com a Galiza de forma a calcular a que horas cá poderá chegar algo...

Neste momento na província de Pontevedra, logo a norte da fronteira com o distrito de Viana do Castelo, ainda está tudo bastante calmo...Contudo as localidades mais a norte já apresentam o céu totalmente encoberto com descida da temperatura...Por exemplo Sanxenxo com 20,4ºC actuais...

Um pouco ainda mais a norte na província da Corunha, já algumas localidades mais costeiras como Gándara e Muralla apresentam actualmente precipitação...o que pode indicar que o fenómeno se desloca mesmo de norte(NW) para Sul(SE)...









Reparem como só no inicio da tarde se previa a entrada de nebulosidade baixa nas zonas costeiras da Corunha...alargando-se ao final da tarde já para quase a totalidade da província de Pontevedra...









Em relação à precipitação reparem como no inicio da tarde apenas as zonas costeiras da Corunha são atingidas...alargando-se o cenário posteriormente para Pontevedra e depois no Norte de Portugal....


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 18:42)

Actualmente já chove em 12 localidades na província da Corunha e 7 em Pontevedra...chegará até aqui...?aguardaremos pela madrugada...

Por aqui nota-se já alguma nebulosidade a NW e a Oeste mas nada ainda suficiente para assustar...

*
Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,9ºC
Pressão: 1015,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 74%
Vento: fraco de Oeste


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Actualmente já chove em 12 localidades na província da Corunha e 7 em Pontevedra...chegará até aqui...?aguardaremos pela madrugada...
> 
> Por aqui nota-se já alguma nebulosidade a NW e a Oeste mas nada ainda suficiente para assustar...
> 
> ...



mas neste momento chove de uma forma moderada como ja não via a bastante tempo e nem esperava por isto


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

1337 disse:


> mas neste momento chove de uma forma moderada como ja não via a bastante tempo e nem esperava por isto



Boas noticias a norte então

A verdade é que em menos de 2h o céu aqui encobriu por completo e nota que para a tua zona está muito carregado...
Tens pluviómetro a funcionar ai?


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boas noticias a norte então
> 
> A verdade é que em menos de 2h o céu aqui encobriu por completo e nota que para a tua zona está muito carregado...
> Tens pluviómetro a funcionar ai?



infelizmente não mas hei.de arranjar um
mas posso.te dizer que chove moderadamente ja a algum tempo
ja tenho um bom acumulado de certeza


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 19:46)

1337 disse:


> infelizmente não mas hei.de arranjar um
> mas posso.te dizer que chove moderadamente ja a algum tempo
> ja tenho um bom acumulado de certeza




Também não esperava grande coisa para aqui, mas à medida que fui seguindo o que acontecia na Galiza comecei a ter esperanças...e quase que aposto que aqui vai chegar com alguma força...

Tens mesmo de arranjar um...


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 19:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Também não esperava grande coisa para aqui, mas à medida que fui seguindo o que acontecia na Galiza comecei a ter esperanças...e quase que aposto que aqui vai chegar com alguma força...
> 
> Tens mesmo de arranjar um...



pois tambem acho que nada previa a esta hora chover e ainda para mais desta maneira.
Sim talvez ja esteja a chegar á zona do Porto


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 19:58)

1337 disse:


> pois tambem acho que nada previa a esta hora chover e ainda para mais desta maneira.
> Sim talvez ja esteja a chegar á zona do Porto



Vou continuar ansiosamente a olhar para o céu...à espera que aconteça...


----------



## ruka (26 Ago 2010 às 20:27)

já chove pelo Porto


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2010 às 20:29)

Aí está ela... 

Começa a chover neste momento, o céu está muito carregado em especial a Oeste.

*Dados actuais*

temp:20.3ºc ( mínima *16.9ºc* ) ( máxima *22.5ºc* )

Vento SW: 12Km/h

Humidade: 80%

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa


----------



## frederico (26 Ago 2010 às 20:31)

Porto S. João... começa a chover


----------



## Fi (26 Ago 2010 às 20:36)

Por aqui ainda não chove. Vento moderado de sudoeste e céu completamente encoberto.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2010 às 20:42)

Começa a chover! 

Abençoada sejas!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 20:43)

Já cai a minha menina


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2010 às 20:51)

Já acumula! *0.3 mm* neste momento, cai certinha


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 21:21)

Continua a cair miudinha...para já ainda nada acumulado


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Continua a cair miudinha...para já ainda nada acumulado




Por aqui já levo *1 mm* a chuva é em geral fraca/moderada, caindo com bastante persistência ...

A estação do ISEP  aqui perto de minha casa leva *1.78 mm* neste momento.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

update  21:28 h levo  *1.5 mm,* cai bem!


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

1337 disse:


> infelizmente não mas hei.de arranjar um
> mas posso.te dizer que chove moderadamente ja a algum tempo
> ja tenho um bom acumulado de certeza



De facto, na última hora, caíram 6,5mm em Ponte de Lima.
Muito bom!!


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

Há pouco, uma pausa na queda de precipitação. 
Actualmente, ela cai muito de levezinho.


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, na última hora, caíram 6,5mm em Ponte de Lima.
> Muito bom!!



sim eu quando disse que era moderada e certinha é porque era hehe
mas por aqui ja parou á pouco tempo
não me importava que viesse mais


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 22:00)

Acumulei os primeiros 0,5mm da minha estação meteorológica


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 22:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acumulei os primeiros 0,5mm da minha estação meteorológica



ainda chove aí mário?


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2010 às 22:07)

Por aqui continua a chover, embora seja chuva fraca neste momento, mas já choveu de forma moderada.
Espantoso é ver como os modelos tem falhado constantemente na quantidade de precipitação (o gfs, por exemplo, além de colocar sempre muito menos, falha nas horas, colocando a precipitação entre 3h a 6h mais tarde do que quando ela realmente chega).
Ainda hoje tive de tomar uma decisão que estava muito dependente do estado do tempo nas próximas 12h. Ainda bem que não me fiei nos modelos, pois se o tivesse feito teria pensado que 0,6mm era insignificante e sem problemas... mas já foi bem mais   uff desta vez safei-me


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

1337 disse:


> ainda chove aí mário?



Continua a cair sim...embora miudinha mas certinha...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

Parou agora por momentos de chover...


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2010 às 22:27)

1337 disse:


> sim eu quando disse que era moderada e certinha é porque era hehe
> mas por aqui ja parou á pouco tempo
> não me importava que viesse mais



A ideia era mesmo dar realce ao teu testemunho. 

Das 20h às 21h locais, caíram mais 6,5mm em Ponte de Lima, o que dá um total de 13mm acumulados entre as 19 e as 21h locais.


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 22:43)

AnDré disse:


> A ideia era mesmo dar realce ao teu testemunho.
> 
> Das 20h às 21h locais, caíram mais 6,5mm em Ponte de Lima, o que dá um total de 13mm acumulados entre as 19 e as 21h locais.



a juntar mais cerca de 4 mm da outra frente ja fiz o meu mes de agosto andre


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 22:55)

Aqui parou espero que para "encher" bem para depois descarregar melhor...!
Temperatura nos 19,9ºC...humidade disparou para os 93%...


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui parou espero que para "encher" bem para depois descarregar melhor...!
> Temperatura nos 19,9ºC...humidade disparou para os 93%...



achas que pode vir mais mario?vendo as imagens de staelite?


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

1337 disse:


> achas que pode vir mais mario?vendo as imagens de staelite?



A margem entre termos mais alguma precipitação ou não é muito ténue...mas acredito que ainda teremos mais qualquer coisa, embora que pouca...
Mas a partir das 3h da madrugada duvido que surge mais alguma coisa...


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 23:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> A margem entre termos mais alguma precipitação ou não é muito ténue...mas acredito que ainda teremos mais qualquer coisa, embora que pouca...
> Mas a partir das 3h da madrugada duvido que surge mais alguma coisa...



pois
aqui o ceu continua bastante encoberto com muito poucas  abertas
a ver vamos
13 mm em 2 horas nada mau para o tempo que estamos


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

1337 disse:


> pois
> aqui o ceu continua bastante encoberto com muito poucas  abertas
> a ver vamos
> 13 mm em 2 horas nada mau para o tempo que estamos



Achei especialmente curiosa a diferença entre as acumulações em Ponte de Lima e nas Localidades mais próximas...


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 23:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Achei especialmente curiosa a diferença entre as acumulações em Ponte de Lima e nas Localidades mais próximas...



sim é realmente significativa a diferença
deve ser por ser um vale rodeado de montanhas LOL 
mas não sei


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2010 às 23:52)

Boa noite para todos. Para os que estão em férias e para o que também estão...em tempo de trabalho! 

A humidade dá cabo do reumático há-de dizer muita gente por este litoral fora. Aliado à temperatura ainda quente no interior das casas a sensação até se torna desconfortável. Esta noite vou suando um pouco mesmo sem me mexer muito.

Continua o céu encoberto, o vento fraco e a chuva fraca vai caindo, agora "miudinha"...

*Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 25,5ºC

Tactual: 20,0ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Prec. acumulada: 3,2 mm (até ao momento...)*

_*Oh verão! Onde andas tu? Decerto foste dar uma volta mas regressas já amanhã, não é? Vá lá, ainda muita gente te quer por cá e por isso boa viagem e bom regresso aqui ao nosso cantinho...*_


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

1337 disse:


> sim é realmente significativa a diferença
> deve ser por ser um vale rodeado de montanhas LOL
> mas não sei



Embora não te saiba explicar muito bem o fenómeno, mas a humidade alta de Ponte Lima, aliada a encontrar-se praticamente rodeada por montanhas...ajudou a que a precipitação fosse favorável hoje...

Sei-te dizer que quanto mais alta a humidade, menor a capacidade de ser retido o vapor de água até que chova....ou seja...mais facilmente na presença de nuvens pode ocorrer precipitação...
Encontrando-se num vale rodeado por montanhas, o ar quente subirá em direcção ao cume, arrastando consigo a humidade...que depois juntamente com a nebulosidade já formada favorece a fenómenos como os de hoje...


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2010 às 00:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Embora não te saiba explicar muito bem o fenómeno, mas a humidade alta de Ponte Lima, aliada a encontrar-se praticamente rodeada por montanhas...ajudou a que a precipitação fosse favorável hoje...
> 
> Sei-te dizer que quanto mais alta a humidade, menor a capacidade de ser retido o vapor de água até que chova....ou seja...mais facilmente na presença de nuvens pode ocorrer precipitação...
> Encontrando-se num vale rodeado por montanhas, o ar quente subirá em direcção ao cume, arrastando consigo a humidade...que depois juntamente com a nebulosidade já formada favorece a fenómenos como os de hoje...



sim penso que sera isso
porque em localidades a menos de 20 km daqui nem chegou aos calcanhares do que caiu aqui e como se sabe não era fenomeno localizado
a adicionar mais 0.8mm da proxima hora que da 13.8mm em 3 horas


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

1337 disse:


> sim penso que sera isso
> porque em localidades a menos de 20 km daqui nem chegou aos calcanhares do que caiu aqui e como se sabe não era fenomeno localizado
> a adicionar mais 0.8mm da proxima hora que da 13.8mm em 3 horas



Por exemplo Viana do Castelo, terra apelidada por muitos como a mais chuvosa do país, apenas registou 1mm...
Até o próprio Cabril no Gerês apenas se ficou pelos 3mm...


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2010 às 01:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por exemplo Viana do Castelo, terra apelidada por muitos como a mais chuvosa do país, apenas registou 1mm...
> Até o próprio Cabril no Gerês apenas se ficou pelos 3mm...



se dissessem o distrito de Viana do Castelo é o mais chovoso estava correcto.
mas se disserem que é so a cidade ja ta mal xD


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2010 às 01:23)

1337 disse:


> se dissessem o distrito de Viana do Castelo é o mais chovoso estava correcto.
> mas se disserem que é so a cidade ja ta mal xD



Até aqui no chamado "Grande Porto" temos grande variação em alguns caracteres...por isso imagino ai...


----------



## Veterano (27 Ago 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia. Ainda céu com muitas nuvens, em dissipação, vento fraco de noroeste e 21,4º.

  Em preparação um fim-de-semana de praia.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2010 às 15:11)

Boa tarde! Início de tarde em tudo idêntica à de ontem, embora a temperatura esteja um pouco mais baixa que ontem à mesma hora...Céu limpo e hoje não há ameaças de precipitação para mais logo

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 23,1ºC
Pressão: 1019,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 63%
Vento: fraco de NW, rajada de 10km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 00:16)

O dia de ontem...em especial a madrugada espantou-me pelos *14,9ºC* de mínima...durante o dia foi aquilo que já sabemos, céu limpo e algum calor...mas nada de especial...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2010 às 14:22)

Céu limpo, tempo bastante quente mas ao contrário do que tinha sido previsto pelo GFS há uns dias atrás (agora as previsões são outras) não está nada de muito exagerado...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 28,8ºC
Pressão: 1015,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 48%
Vento: predominantemente de este, muito fraco


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Boa Noite!
Taarde quente por este cantinho fresco 
Registei 28ºC à beira-mar (Lavadores) e 30ºC em Canidelo (casa) - Medições feitas por carro.

Por agora, Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *22.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2010 às 22:41)

Boas noites,

dia quente com céu geralmente limpo e ambiente com  algum fumo de incêndios...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 24.9 ºc ( mínima *18.9ºc *) ( máxima *30.0 ºc* )

Vento Nulo.

Humidade:38%

Pressão:1015.3 hpa


----------



## Veterano (30 Ago 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu quase limpo, vento fraco de leste e 24,3º.

  Será mais um belo dia de praia, para quem pode.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia, 

dia de calor em perspectiva, o IM prevê para o Porto uma máxima de 35 graus , http://www.meteo.pt/pt/  francamente excessiva a meu ver, temos algum vento Leste em geral fraco ou nulo e a brisa marítima não deverá  tardar a tomar conta da situação...

*Dados actuais *

temp: 26.1 ºc ( mínima *19.8ºc* )

Vento ENE : 6 Km/h

Humidade: 39 %

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Vamos mas é ver se chegam cá as trovoadas e aguaceiros previstos pelo IM ...já a partir de amanhã.....:assobio:


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2010 às 12:01)

Boa tarde!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, segue-se já com 31.3ºC... Tarde quente em perspectiva...


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, 

já bati a máxima de ontem, sigo com *32.8 ºc *e vento ainda de E a 9 Km/h

Humidade: 24%

Segundo a estação no wundeground pela 13:00 h o aeroporto Pedras Rubras tinha 36 graus:

dados:

1:00 PM *36.0 °C * 11.0 °C  22% 1014 hPa  8.0 Quilómetros  Variável 1.9 km/h / 0.5 m/s.

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

Está um dia realmente quente


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2010 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temp Actual: *34.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 14:45)

Neste momento a máxima do dia com *34.6 ºc * 

Vento já de NW a 4 Km/h


----------



## Veterano (30 Ago 2010 às 15:37)

Por Rio Tinto uns asfixiantes 37,8º.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2010 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde!Ontem quando me fui deitar pelas 2h da manha dei uma olhadela para a temperatura e para o vento e logo vi a maravilha do dia que ia estar...que forno!Esta noite com uma mínima tropical...*20,5ºC*..

Hoje ao inicio da tarde já cheguei aos 33,6ºC, entretanto o vento rodou para NW e caiu um bocado...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 32,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,1hPa ---Já não me lembrava de um valor tão baixo...
Humidade relativa: 28%
Vento: NW 15km/h de rajada


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 18:03)

Boas tardes, 

muito calor nesta tarde e bastante fumo de incêndio também... 

neste momento 31.5 ºc ( máxima *35.6ºc* 15:11 h)

Vento NW 8 Km/h

Humidade:28%

Pressão: 1010.4 hpa

de minha casa avisto o grande incêndio de Valongo, 

neste momento está assim para ENE:








Rais parta que nunca mais chove em condições.....


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2010 às 18:10)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> muito calor nesta tarde e bastante fumo de incêndio também...
> 
> ...



Confirma-se esse cenário...aqui da Senhora da Hora a Este tem-se uma imagem em tudo semelhante...o incêndio será la para Valongo/Alfena...


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 18:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Confirma-se esse cenário...aqui da Senhora da Hora a Este tem-se uma imagem em tudo semelhante...o incêndio será la para Valongo/Alfena...




Agora está pior ainda, e o fumo já começa a avançar mais sobre a cidade. Não tarda muito e o sol fica encoberto.....


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2010 às 18:39)

Snifa disse:


> Agora está pior ainda, e o fumo já começa a avançar mais sobre a cidade. Não tarda muito e o sol fica encoberto.....



O fumo desse incêndio já chegou por aqui:





Temp Actual: 30.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Pelo Castêlo da Maia, a máxima foi aos 35.2ºC, valor pouco habitual para estas bandas...
De momento, ainda cerca de 31ºC, com o céu a ficar "sujo" da fumarada do incêndio referenciado atrás...


----------



## manchester (30 Ago 2010 às 21:11)

Por volta das 18 horas era este o panorama de minha casa relativamente ao incêndio de Valongo...

http://www.imagebam.com/image/0ba52495534795




Neste momento, olhando para a serra consigo ver o cor de laranja das chamas...ainda parece longe de estar controlado.

A temperatura máxima registada aqui por Ermesinde no meu termómetro foi de 36,8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Ago 2010 às 00:30)

Boa noite!Noite bem quente ainda, talvez a mais quente de Agosto...O incêndio em Valongo ajudou a criar este ambiente abafado e o vento de este mantém a temperatura elevada...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 25,9ºC
Pressão: 1009,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 43%
Vento: fraco de este ainda


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 03:13)

Boa Noite!! 

A máxima registada foi de 34.1ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Este.
Temp. Actual: *28.3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Ago 2010 às 03:36)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!!
> 
> A máxima registada foi de 34.1ºC.
> 
> ...



Aqui agora também uma temperatura incrível...o vento esta moderado de este...a temperatura subiu para os 27,8ºC...


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2010 às 03:42)

Este incêndio atrás referido, 
é agora o responsável ,com a ajuda do vento de 100º/110º que coloca esta zona de P.Rubras no seu perfeito  enfiamento, por este cheiro que o vento leste Não deve ter.
Onde pára o doce olfacto da giesta quando há vento da Terra?
Tudo isto , com uns incríveis 27,2º para esta hora, nestas sempre frescas terras do litoral norte.
Que noite tão desagradável , difícil até,  para quem tenha problemas respiratórios,quando poderia ser uma revigorante noite de tropicais encantos , para quem tão poucas vezes tem este privilégio...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 03:42)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui agora também uma temperatura incrível...o vento esta moderado de este...a temperatura subiu para os 27,8ºC...



E ainda continua a subir.
*28.6ºC*


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 03:53)

João Soares disse:


> E ainda continua a subir.
> *28.6ºC*



bem como aqui
ja teve 18 graus
agora subiu para 23


----------



## Fi (31 Ago 2010 às 04:10)

Quente. Sem ponta de vento. Uma noite para recordar 

Não sei a temperatura certa, calculo que seja semelhante à do João Soares uma vez que estamos próximos geograficamente.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2010 às 04:24)

Não.
Decididamente, esta, não é noite de dormir.
A madrugada avança e a temperatura vai subindo.

2010/08/31 03:00
LPPR 310300Z 11007KT CAVOK 29/10 Q1008

O Metar de P.Rubras das 4 horas é o nosso algodão .Não engana.
28,8º. É obra.
Com esta, poucos esperavam...
Ah, se este cheiro a incêndio emigrasse um pouco...


----------



## Skizzo (31 Ago 2010 às 05:50)

O vento de NW estragou a mínima de P.Rubras por volta das 22horas, senão teria sido uma minima superior a 25ºC (minima às 21h e 23h) na estação em vez dos 21ºC.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 08:01)

Bons dias, 

mínima alta de *25.1 ºc* 

Neste momento já 26.9 ºc e vento ESE com 13 Km/h

Humidade: 24%

Pressão:1007.6 hpa

Céu nublado por nuvens altas , tempo muito abafado com cheiro a fumo...o IM prevê uma máxima de 37 graus para o Porto hoje...

* Previsão para 3ª Feira, 31 de Agosto de 2010*

Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas
a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando do quadrante
leste, rodando para o quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sueste com
rajadas da ordem dos 45 km/h, rodando para sul a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral oeste a sul do
Cabo Mondego e no interior da região Sul.


TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS
PORTO - 37ºC
LISBOA - 34ºC
FARO - 30ºC

Meteorologistas: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.

Actualizado a 31 de Agosto de 2010 às 3:14 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia. A manhã vai quente, com 27,8º, vento fraco e céu encoberto por uma mistura de nuvens e fumo dos incêndios.

  Tenho as minhas dúvidas que se atinjam os 37º no Porto, aposto mais nalgum aguaceiro para o final da tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2010 às 10:08)

Boa noite!
Noite de ananases, com mínima de 24.1ºC no Castêlo da Maia... como aqui não há A/C, dei por mim a borrifar-me com água de madrugada para ver se dormia... raispartam o calor...
Por ora, céu encoberto, e o cheiro a cinza no ar é terrível...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 10:20)

Bom Dia ! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada é de *24.8ºC* 

De momento, 
Céu encoberto e vento moderado de Este.
Temp. Actual: *29.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

Olhando para as observações à superfície da temperatura horária, percebe-se que o vento de NO só afectou mesmo a estação de P.Rubras. Mas quando o vento rodou para este, P.Rubras foi também a estação que mais aqueceu.

P.Rubras






Nas RUEMAS.

Serra do Pilar





Massarelos






ISEP


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 12:30)

Aqui também aconteceu isso, AnDré!
Estava com uns 22ºC quando o vento era de NO, mas quando rodou para E a temperatura subiu até aos 28.6ºC.

De momento, céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado e *33.1ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2010 às 12:38)

A letra da nossa música por aqui  hoje é diferente:
"Sobe, sobe, temperatura sobe (33º),
Vai pedir àquela previsão (37º) que não te deixe lá chegar ou ultrapassar,
Levo o meu A/C comigo e só assim eu encontrei , um lugar ideal para passear..."

Ainda assim , hoje poderá haver outras músicas , outros  ribombares...
Esperemos que o já sentido noutros tópicos também se venha a fazer sentir neste...


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui já chove!! ...infelizmente é uma chuva de cinzas proveninente de incêndios aqui perto cujo fumo vai tapando o sol, as pessoas ficam com a roupa e cabelo salpicados de cinzas assim como o tejadilho dos carros, algumas são tão grandes que parecem flocos de neve a  cair ....

Tempo doentio, muito calor, fumo, algumas nuvens altas no céu...

Neste momento 32.7 ºc 

Vento E: 13 Km/h

Humidade: 21%

Pressão:1006.6 hpa e a descer...

Faz falta uma boa chuvada


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 13:08)

Boas Tardes!

A temperatura não pára de subir. Já vai nos *35.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 13:31)

Continua a queda de cinzas que já se juntam no pluviómetro....... e 33.2ºc neste momento, só não sobe mais depressa porque a minha estação está bem exposta aos ventos e num local alto...vento esse que continua de E/ESE  com 16 Km/h por vezes 20/ a 25 Km/h...Contudo ao nivel da rua arrisco nuns 34.5ºc ou 35 graus em alguns locais mais abrigados...está realmente abafado... Muito fumo, um cheiro insuportável a incêndio trazido por esta Lestada....


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2010 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui 35.4ºC, o horizonte Este e Sul promete festa, espero que chegue aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 13:55)

Depois de se ter atingido os 35.2ºC. Eis que o vento rodou para NO e a temperatura já cai a pique. Estando neste momento com *33.5ºC*


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 14:00)

Boas tardes,

O meu nome é Bruno e sou novo neste fórum, Maceda (Ovar) encontra-se já com trovoada de um cb bem desenvolvido a sudeste, os outros estao ainda em desenvolvimento. Estão 34ºC, Hum. Rel. 26% (à superficie claro) e a pressao tem estado a descer gradualmente... Contudo ja se verificou uma rajada de 17KT. Nada de especial ainda...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

A Estação mais que do País as 12h UTC (13h locais), era a estação de:







Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

Porto (Massarelos) – 37,2 ºC (13h00)


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

Heads up!!!

Supercell espreitem a imagem de satelite das 1245utc

Em aproximação de maceda/ovar de Sudeste


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 14:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Porto (Massarelos) – 37,2 ºC (13h00)



Esqueci-me de referir, das EMA's e não das RUEMA's


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 14:35)

Aqui está a trovejar. Nada de muito forte mas uma trovoadazita....


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 14:36)

Alguém ouvi um trovão?
Ainda está longe, mas se ouvem 

Temp. Actual: *34.1ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Aqui! Referi acima


----------



## Profetaa (31 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

Boas
Esta MARAVILHOSO
Por cá ja chove, caem uns pingos espaçados, mas grossos.
è bom sentir aquele "cheiro" a terra molhada...
E acabou agora de trovejar tambem.....
Sigo com 33.9º


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 14:42)

Já se ouvem...muito abafados e ao longe...  vamos  ver o que dá.

temp: 33.5ºc vento agora de S  a 8 Km/h


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 14:42)

Preparem-se 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 14:46)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui! Referi acima



Sorry new guy here  

A TROVOADA AQUI JÁ ESTÁ A RIBOMBAR SEM INTERVALOS DE SILÊNCIO 

ah ja agora de referir estou em Maceda


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2010 às 14:50)

Pelo Castêlo da Maia, depois de já ter ido aos 35.3ºC, eis que vai descendo para os 32.5ºC, com o céu a começar a prometer festa...
A ver vamos...


----------



## Trapalhadas (31 Ago 2010 às 14:57)

Confirma-se!! Temperatura em queda, vai nos 33º e já se ouve bem ao longe a trovoada  e está a ficar bem escuro.

O problema é que estou sem telhado devido a obras! Corre corre rapaz 

Ups...já pinga


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2010 às 14:59)

Já se ouve ao longe


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

Todos instalados , todos expectantes, todos esperançados.
Algum ténue ribombar ao longe anima as hostes.
O céu vai escurecendo a preceito.
Estes são os dias de que mais gostamos.
E mesmo que não venha a dar em nada , pelo menos
já houve este espantar da monotonia desta  estabilidade das últimas semanas.
Veremos se mais logo  haverá boas histórias para   contar.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2010 às 15:11)

Que estrondo,  este foi mesmo por cima, trovoada até agora seca.



jpmartins disse:


> Já se ouve ao longe


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 15:15)

Alguém em santa maria da feira? estou a ver um aguaceiro na vizinhança


----------



## Skizzo (31 Ago 2010 às 15:19)

13hUTC
P.Rubras 34.6
S.Pilar 38.1
Massarelos 39.0


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 15:25)

31.2ºC em Maceda-Ovar


----------



## Cadito (31 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Olá!

Por aqui *32,3ºC*

*20%* de Humidade

Trovões lá ao longe mas a aproximarem-se a bom ritmo...


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Skizzo disse:


> 13hUTC
> P.Rubras 34.6
> S.Pilar 38.1
> Massarelos 39.0



Ainda Viana do Castelo (Chafé) com 36,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.
Às 14h, com a rotação do vento para NO, a temperatura desceu para os 27ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (31 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda Viana do Castelo (Chafé) com 36,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.
> Às 14h, com a rotação do vento para NO, a temperatura desceu para os 27ºC.



Sim, todas devem descer bastante no próximo update. Em P.Rubras já virou há algum tempo. Vento de leste contínuo por aqui era fatal


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2010 às 15:34)

Grande chuvada por Rio Tinto, com pingas bem gordas, acompanhada por trovoada ao longe, com a temperatura a ficar nos 29,5º.


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 15:37)

Se quiserem dar uma vista de olhos nas minhas observações, podem aceder ao:

http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPOV


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2010 às 15:38)

Castêlo da Maia: Trovoadas distantes, e alguns pingos.
Temperatura tomba para os 30.7ºC.
Estou de máquina fotográfica na mão, a ver o que dá...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 15:39)

LAMP disse:


> Sorry new guy here
> 
> A TROVOADA AQUI JÁ ESTÁ A RIBOMBAR SEM INTERVALOS DE SILÊNCIO
> 
> ah ja agora de referir estou em Maceda




Estás em Maceda? O que faz uma pessoa de Lisboa por aqui? 

Vivo em Maceda já agora


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 15:44)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estás em Maceda? O que faz uma pessoa de Lisboa por aqui?
> 
> Vivo em Maceda já agora



Sou o meteorologista de serviço do aerodromo de manobra nº1, mandaram-me para aqui e... pronto cá estou


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2010 às 15:48)

Parou de chover, mas o cheiro a molhado está divinal.

  Céu bastante escuro, a prometer algo mais logo.


----------



## Cadito (31 Ago 2010 às 15:52)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade.

Temperatura desce para os 30,8ºC

Que cheirinho bom...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Ago 2010 às 15:55)

Meus amigos boas noticias para estes lados apos ter registado 36 ºc as 13h e com o incendio de s pedro da cova a progredir em força eis que chove e esta a trovojar temperatura actual 28ºc uma grande ajuda para os bombeiros!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

posso dizer que por volta das 14 horas s pedro estava cercada pelas chamas e que haviam mais 2 focos de incendio ja na foz do souza! a 4 km de s pedro da cova


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

Veterano disse:


> Parou de chover, mas o cheiro a molhado está divinal.
> 
> Céu bastante escuro, a prometer algo mais logo.


Caro Veterano, o que choveu aí há pouco cai aqui agora... Um bom aguaceiro que dura há uns 10 mins, com alguma trovoada à mistura.
A temperatura caiu, finalmente, para valores abaixo dos 30ºC.


----------



## dj_teko (31 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

Boas tardes, depois de algum tempo inactivo ca estou de novo com o tempo que mais gosto ta claro  ouvem trovoes atras de trovoes bem longe e chuva por vezes forte.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 16:04)

Por aqui apenas umas pingas grossas sem acumulação e trovões ao longe...a temperatura está nos *29.4 ºc* neste momento...vamos lá ver as próximas horas....a animação está muito mais no interior...não me parece que aqui no Porto passemos disto...a não ser que alguma coisa se forme entretanto, pelo satélite actual está tudo para Leste da Cidade e ,de momento ,não há nada de importante a W  ou SW que nos possa atingir... só se vier de S  mas acho difícil que chege cá algo mais consistente.......


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:06)

Esta-me a passar toda ao lado 

a brisa maritima está a produzir vento de oeste mais intenso e a afastar a célula de mim


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 16:11)

LAMP disse:


> Esta-me a passar toda ao lado
> 
> a brisa maritima está a produzir vento de oeste mais intenso e a afastar a célula de mim




Isso mesmo é esse o problema, as células encontram ali uma barreira mesmo junto à costa e não progridem/desenvolvem mais...fica tudo muito mais para Leste... embora por aqui o vento esteja agora de ESE e  temperatura sobe para os 29.7ºc ... continua o tempo abafado....


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:17)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui apenas umas pingas grossas sem acumulação e trovões ao longe...a temperatura está nos *29.4 ºc* neste momento...vamos lá ver as próximas horas....a animação está muito mais no interior...não me parece que aqui no Porto passemos disto...a não ser que alguma coisa se forme entretanto, pelo satélite actual está tudo para Leste da Cidade e ,de momento ,não há nada de importante a W  ou SW que nos possa atingir... só se vier de S  mas acho difícil que chege cá algo mais consistente.......



Estou a sul da tua posição e o que há está para Leste e está a ser empurrado para o interior. E a sul de mim está uma ponta da célula onde se vê uma bigorna, mas já está completamente desenvolvido e deve descarregar antes de chegar a mim. Todo o conjunto se desloca para Nordeste...
Aguardo para ver se o que está a Sul aqui chega, ou talvez se forme algo a sudoeste


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:18)

Ribombar a Sul neste momento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

LAMP disse:


> Sou o meteorologista de serviço do aerodromo de manobra nº1, mandaram-me para aqui e... pronto cá estou



Wow! Muito bom!


----------



## frederico (31 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

Vi dois raios. Neste momento cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Fi (31 Ago 2010 às 16:21)

Trovoada seca mas nada de chuva! Ambiente muito abafado, parece um caldeirão lá fora.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 16:23)

Aqui a +/-1Km de minha casa o ISEP : http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/  já acumula, 

por aqui não chove ainda...são situações muito localizadas....


ISEP: 

Chuva: 1.02 mm 
Intensidade da Chuva: 8.89 mm/h 
Intensidade da Chuva Máx. 24.64 mm/h às  16:21 

Por aqui nem uma gota...


----------



## Teles (31 Ago 2010 às 16:26)




----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Wow! Muito bom!



Olá vizinho!!!


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2010 às 16:29)

Por Rio Tinto recomeçou a chover. A parte eléctrica está calma.


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:33)

Teles disse:


>



Fotos do meu tlm ninguem as quer lol, além do mais tenho cb's embebidos em nebulosidade media/alta... muita nuvem acessoria (muita parra e pouca uva) lol já cá vinha era um cumulonimbus mamatus com roll cloud e saraivada


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

Snifa disse:


> Isso mesmo é esse o problema, as células encontram ali uma barreira mesmo junto à costa e não progridem/desenvolvem mais...fica tudo muito mais para Leste... embora por aqui o vento esteja agora de ESE e  temperatura sobe para os 29.7ºc ... continua o tempo abafado....



240-250 de direcção aqui e subiu para os 10KT a temperatura caiu dos 33,6ºC para os 31,2ºC tenho os cumulus a fazerem camada neste momento, sempre me alivia o calor por momentos


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Ago 2010 às 16:39)

Snifa disse:


> ...vamos lá ver as próximas horas....a animação está muito mais no interior...não me parece que aqui no Porto passemos disto...



Corroboro desse teu parecer.
Por aqui , muita parra pouca (quase nenhuma ) uva.
Uns pingos bem grossos  e uns trovões muito ao longe.
Também me parece que a festa terminou sem ter começado.
Mas, como em meteorologia até ao lavar dos cestos será sempre vindima,
vamos ver se ainda nos sai um bom tinto ( um bom aguaceiro com trovoada por perto).


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2010 às 16:54)

E pronto. Mesmo em Rio Tinto, bem a leste do Grande Porto, já desponta o sol.

  Nota-se logo a seguir, um pouco para o interior, boas formações, mas aparentemente a brisa marítima não as deixa chegar mais a ocidente


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 16:59)

Veterano disse:


> E pronto. Mesmo em Rio Tinto, bem a leste do Grande Porto, já desponta o sol.
> 
> Nota-se logo a seguir, um pouco para o interior, boas formações, mas aparentemente a brisa marítima não as deixa chegar mais a ocidente



Asssssoprem que vai para espanha mais depressa


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 17:04)

LAMP disse:


> Olá vizinho!!!



Eheh, boa terra?



Também não captei nenhuma fotografia... Por aqui nem chegou a cair nenhuns pingos (se caiu não reparei). Mas está tudo nublado...


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 17:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Eheh, boa terra?
> 
> 
> 
> Também não captei nenhuma fotografia... Por aqui nem chegou a cair nenhuns pingos (se caiu não reparei). Mas está tudo nublado...



Nada, nem pinga, apenas aguaceiros na vizinhança para Leste da nossa posição e outro a sul que tivessem sido visiveis de onde estou, de resto a terra é porreira tem ali os croassaints da d. claudia que são uma maravilha


----------



## martinus (31 Ago 2010 às 17:23)

Braga. Chuva fraca, de vez em quando. 29 C. perto da janela aberta. Voltou a passar o helicóptero da cestinha, na direcção do Cávado; deve ter ido encher novamente.


----------



## Fi (31 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

O vento sopra, de vem em quando, de sudoeste. Tudo muito calmo por aqui, nem se ouvem trovões. 

A este:







[/URL] 

Oeste:





Norte:





A sul, tinha a vizinha à janela.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

Por Melgaço, não chove, ou melhor chuviscam cinzas dos incêndios... 
Ambiente pesado, com fraca visibilidade e cheiro a queimado

De facto, o fumo dos incêndios mais a nebulosidade média/alta retira toda a fotogenia a qualquer Cb que por aqui passe.

Temperatura actual: 30,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 18:10)

Boas Tardes!

Mal sai para dar uma volta a praia, eis que começa a trovejar e a chover, as pingas eram grandes. Até tive que vir a casa mudar a t-shirt pois esta estava ensopada. 

Às 17h50, mal chegou a casa mais um aguaceiro com pingas grossas, mas desta vez nada de efeitos sonoros.

Acumulei 1 mm, com esta brincadeirazita.
Temp. Actual: *33.5ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2010 às 20:54)

LAMP disse:


> Nada, nem pinga, apenas aguaceiros na vizinhança para Leste da nossa posição e outro a sul que tivessem sido visiveis de onde estou, de resto a terra é porreira tem ali os croassaints da d. claudia que são uma maravilha




Esses croissaints    Ainda nos vemos por aqui 


Lá mais para o fim da tarde voltou a trovejar, mas sol de pouca dura. O céu continua todo nublado.


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 22:01)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Esses croissaints    Ainda nos vemos por aqui
> 
> 
> Lá mais para o fim da tarde voltou a trovejar, mas sol de pouca dura. O céu continua todo nublado.



Mas quem é que vem a Maceda e não papa o croissant à Claudia? Hein? 
Eu até nem sou guloso, mas um pitstop ali é obrigatorio 

Entretanto por hoje fechei o tasco amanhã às 0600z haverá mais meteorologia para mim, parece que vamos começar o dia com nevoeiro e depois nada mais a assinalar, apenas mais um dia soalheiro com o vento de NW a bombar algum fresco por estas bandas.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 22:25)

Boas, 

o tempo começa finalmente a refrescar, estou com a mínima do dia neste momento:*22.3ºc*. Um aguaceiro curto  pelas 18:00h lá fez o pluviómetro acusar, ficando o total do dia de hoje em *0.3mm* e o total desde o dia 1 de Agosto em *6.6 mm*

Actual:

Vento SW: 12 Km/h

Pressão 1006.9 hpa

Humidade: 75 %


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 22:31)

continua a descer 21.6 ºc neste momento, e já avisto nuvens baixas sobre a linha de costa a entrarem empurradas pelo vento SW

Humidade a subir :80 %


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 22:32)

Boa Noite!

A mínima já foi largamente batida, finalmente ar fresco.
Temperatura actualmente e mínima: 21.8ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Acabo o mês com um acumulado de  *3 mm*


----------



## fabiosilva (31 Ago 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite. Mais um novato aqui por este fórum. 

Estou em Oliveira de Azeméis, noite fresquinha e ainda corre um cheirinho no ar à terra molhada. Só espero que amanha seja dia de chuva. Faço parte de uma minoria que adora o Inverno. hehe


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

fabiosilva disse:


> Boa noite. Mais um novato aqui por este fórum.
> 
> Estou em Oliveira de Azeméis, noite fresquinha e ainda corre um cheirinho no ar à terra molhada. Só espero que amanha seja dia de chuva. Faço parte de uma minoria que adora o Inverno. hehe



bem vindo fabio
minoria mas somos bons 
choveu por ai meu caro?


----------



## fabiosilva (31 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

1337 disse:


> bem vindo fabio
> minoria mas somos bons
> choveu por ai meu caro?



Uns chuviscos grossos durante a tarde de hoje e bastantes relâmpagos. Mas em Vale de Cambra (fui lá de passagem) ainda choveu bastante e as faiscas assustavam. Segundo soube a trovoada causou pequenos focos de incêndio pela zona, mas pelos vistos nada de grande (felizmente).

Agora a noite tá calma e fresca. Pelo que vejo no horizonte parece que vou ter nevoeiro.


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 23:22)

fabiosilva disse:


> Uns chuviscos grossos durante a tarde de hoje e bastantes relâmpagos. Mas em Vale de Cambra (fui lá de passagem) ainda choveu bastante e as faiscas assustavam. Segundo soube a trovoada causou pequenos focos de incêndio pela zona, mas pelos vistos nada de grande (felizmente).
> 
> Agora a noite tá calma e fresca. Pelo que vejo no horizonte parece que vou ter nevoeiro.



tiveste sorte
eu não apanhei nada mais que umas nuvens escuras sem agua
pelas imagens de satelite não se avista nada


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 23:22)

Começam a entrar as nuvens baixas.
Temp. Actual: 21.2ºC

Sê bem-vindo fabiosilva


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 23:30)

João Soares disse:


> Começam a entrar as nuvens baixas.
> Temp. Actual: 21.2ºC
> 
> Sê bem-vindo fabiosilva



eu no satelite não consigo ver nada joão
como ves nuvens baixas?hehe


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

fabiosilva disse:


> Boa noite. Mais um novato aqui por este fórum.
> 
> Estou em Oliveira de Azeméis, noite fresquinha e ainda corre um cheirinho no ar à terra molhada. Só espero que amanha seja dia de chuva. Faço parte de uma minoria que adora o Inverno. hehe



Bem-vindo

Neste forum a a maioria adora o Inverno, e quanto mais chuva/neve melhor


----------



## DMartins (31 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

1337 disse:


> eu no satelite não consigo ver nada joão
> como ves nuvens baixas?hehe



Bem-vindo!
Boa terra essa, terera de boa comida e de boas pescarias nos meus Sábados para os lados de Santa Comba / Lanheses...

*24.1º* neste momento, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2010 às 23:47)

DMartins disse:


> Bem-vindo!
> Boa terra essa, terera de boa comida e de boas pescarias nos meus Sábados para os lados de Santa Comba / Lanheses...
> 
> *24.1º* neste momento, céu pouco nublado.



deves gostar bem de sarrabulho não?
e deves de ir pescar aos fins de semana xD


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Ago 2010 às 23:51)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo
> 
> Neste forum a a maioria adora o Inverno, e quanto mais chuva/neve melhor



Bem-vindo fabiosilva!

Quanto mais neve melhor por estas bandas!! É sempre bom ver o Litoral Norte com elemento Branco, É magia da Sra. Natureza!!

Fica bem


----------



## Fi (1 Set 2010 às 00:04)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bem-vindo fabiosilva!
> 
> Quanto mais neve melhor por estas bandas!! É sempre bom ver o Litoral Norte com elemento Branco, É magia da Sra. Natureza!!
> 
> Fica bem



Olá, Fábio. 
Inverno e mais inverno, se pudesse andava envolta em neve o ano todo 

A frescura entrou finalmente. Vento nulo mas a sensação térmica é confortável. Parece aproximar-se nevoeiro vindo de oeste.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 00:30)

1337 disse:


> eu no satelite não consigo ver nada joão
> como ves nuvens baixas?hehe



Através da minha janela 

Acabo o mês com uma mínima de *20.8ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Set 2010 às 02:44)

LAMP disse:


> Mas quem é que vem a Maceda e não papa o croissant à Claudia? Hein?
> Eu até nem sou guloso, mas um pitstop ali é obrigatorio




Ah pois é


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, apenas com 21,3º, céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco.

  Bem vindo fabiosilva.


----------



## fabiosilva (1 Set 2010 às 10:26)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã agradável, apenas com 21,3º, céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco.
> 
> Bem vindo fabiosilva.



Obrigado a todos pelas boas-vindas. 
Fico contente por saber que afinal não sou o unico que adora chuva e Inverno. Pensei que fosse um problema psicológico a resolver, mas afinal não é. 

Por cá correm umas nuvens. Chuva nem vê-la, para já. Só tenho pena de não puder monitorizar a temperatura.. Tenho que comprar daqueles termometros de parede no Lidl.


----------

